# Raspberry-Basil on baguette slices



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2005)

I had this today and I love it. Made Raspberry-Basil butter, then sliced up a sweet baguette and hauled out some brie and just put up my feet and enjoyed. I hope you will too 
RAspberry-Basil Butter
3/4-c. fresh raspberries
2-Tab. raspberry jam
2-Tab. zinfandel wine
7-8 fresh basil leaves, chopped
1-c.unsalted butter, room temp and cut into pieces
Blend all ingredients in a f/p til just combined..Store in refrigerator, covered, remove a few minutes say 30 or so before serving.  I'm going to do this one again for several friends and serve it with  some sort of salad...I'm thinking tosssed baby greens and some type of a sweetish vinegrette with pears and nuts!!!HUM
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a great idea, kadesma.  Like you said, perfect for a summer luncheon!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks kadesma. my black raspberries should be ready in a coupla weeks, and i'm just starting to pinch back my chia garden basil.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks Pa   Will be giving it antoher try next friday....I had some left over and DH took it to work today.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2005)

Bucky, black raspberries? Yummy should be wonderful I hope you like it. 

kadesma


----------

